# Power to work bench



## Nell787 (Sep 18, 2008)

I am curious to how you guys are getting enough outlets to the workbench area of your garage? I'm getting ready to place a pegboard above my workbench but I wanted to leave enough room for a power strip of some sort that I could place along the wall. I don't need too many outlets, maybe 6-8. but all basic power strips have the outlets so close together that it could reduce the number available sockets when things are plugged in.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 19, 2008)

Get a quality metal power strip.  Metal power strips with 4" or more between outlets or pairs of outlets are common.  One trick:  Unless you really need outlets on top, mount the power strip under your workbench - it'll keep sawdust, metal filings, etc, etc out of it.

--Bushytails


----------



## Slawth (Sep 22, 2008)

Consider how many and what type of tools you are going to be using at the workbench as well.  Power strips work fine until you try and run a couple tools with a higher draw off one at the same time.  Running a radio, battery charger and a shop vac at the same time can be enough to overload the circuit and running to the panel every time you blow a breaker can get old quick.  The best solution for a work bench is to run a dedicated feed to the bench area off a minimum of a 20A breaker.  This will ensure you have the power you need.  You can then run a 4 gang box on either end of the workbench.  If you have a finished garage this will have to be done in conduit with surface mounted boxes.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 23, 2008)

Conduit?  Never underestimate the usefulness of permanent temporary wiring.  

--Bushytails


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 1, 2009)

since you haven't installed the pegboard yet, I would install dedicated plugs where you are putting the pegboard.  and gfci protect them.  very easy to do if the wall isn't finished yet.  even if you are just installing the pegboard on 2x2 you can get low profile boxes.  like this.


----------



## archbarb (Dec 14, 2009)

NHCJ5 said:


> Consider how many and what type of tools you are going to be using at the workbench as well.  Power strips work fine until you try and run a couple tools with a higher draw off one at the same time.  Running a radio, battery charger and a shop vac at the same time can be enough to overload the circuit and running to the panel every time you blow a breaker can get old quick.  *The best solution for a work bench is to run a dedicated feed to the bench area off a minimum of a 20A breaker.  This will ensure you have the power you need.  You can then run a 4 gang box on either end of the workbench.  If you have a finished garage this will have to be done in conduit with surface mounted boxes.*




My garage is finished, and the wall that my workbench is against is on the outside wall. So PVC conduit was pretty much all I could use without removing paneling and drilling through the top plate to run romex. I ran two 3/4" PVC conduits down each side of the workbench and used a 4 gang surface mounted box at each location.  I had previously ran a 20 amp dedicated circuit to the attic above my workbench for receptacle and lights. Thats where I made my tie in for power. Worked great for me.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 22, 2010)

Of course it will always depend on the setup of your garage, you'll never know unless you drop how big or small your workplace is.


----------



## can-am-dan (Feb 24, 2010)

myself i have only 2 outlets where bench counter is but i mostly use my steel table with caster wheels, and move it around to where i need it. I have 2 outlets on the table that are hooked up with an extention cord that i can plug in any outlet in the garage and gives me power to the table..works great .


----------



## thomask (Mar 9, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> since you haven't installed the pegboard yet, I would install dedicated plugs where you are putting the pegboard.  and gfci protect them.  very easy to do if the wall isn't finished yet.  even if you are just installing the pegboard on 2x2 you can get low profile boxes.  like this.



a great mustang pony space you have built there.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 5, 2010)

I have outlet boxes built into the legs of my work benchs.  Wire run thru conduit up to a center outlet box at the back of the work area then to the panel. In total 6 duplex outlets on one 20 amp circuit.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 8, 2010)

thomask said:


> a great mustang pony space you have built there.



thanks.  I have been working on the shop a lot lately.  just finished getting the closets in the woodshop done and got the bathroom up and working.  I am having a lot of fun in the shop these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## thomask (Jun 8, 2010)

Mustang

 Sounds like some great work now post us up some pictures please.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 8, 2010)

well you asked for it. :thumbsup:  I love my shop and I enjoy talking about it.  this first picture is as you enter the man door on the north of the shop.  it is looking at the main assembly area of my wood shop.  it is also where my powdercoating oven and bead blaster are.  in this picture I have it setup for doing drywall and pegboard.







I have it setup so that if I need more space or I want to rip plywood with my table saw I can open the garage door into my main shop. 






as you turn to the right this is my main woodworking shop and the hallway to my bathroom.  it is also where my miter saw is so that I can cut long boards and set them up on my woodworking table.






this is my cabinet I just finished to hide my air compressors.  it is ventilated up through the pegboard on top the man door is just to the right of the light switch there.











down the hallway.






since this picture I have finished the drywall and cement board  I just need to sand and smooth the seams yet.






this is my west wall of my main shop.  the wood shop is behind all that pegboard to the north.







well anyway you get the idea.  here is a link to my photobucket page where I have a bunch more pictures if you are interested.  thanks and sorry for the hijack.

http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae205/mustangmccance/


----------

